# Safety signs



## العابد الفرجاني (25 يونيو 2009)

:75:here the question about the signs please if you do not mind answer it because Iam now doing study about the awareness of people towards safety signs


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2009)

المطلوب غير واضح... آمل توضيح الطلب!!!


----------



## sayed00 (26 يونيو 2009)

where your question?

??


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يونيو 2009)

يبدو أن أخينا العابد يريد إشارات وعبارات السلامة
فإذا كان ما فهمته صحيح تجده في المواضيع المثبتة (ملصقات وصور السلامة)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70608.html


----------

